# Can a old dog learn new tricks?



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Been drywalling in Canada for 10 years and in the last 2 years getting my ass kicked in Australia for Speed, 2Buck no Hockey this is for u (NO BAZOOKA) Simple banjo Base coat -----~ Way of life here, my bazooka sits in the closet cause it dosent work, they trace all there boxs with a blade, pin holes everywhere, ... 8"-10" box ... no rough sand quick scrape, (Electric sand everything) 1 hr whole house, sponge internals (Angles/Up and downs) done throw cornice like a pro finish house.....Night and Day from Canada...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

when in Rome, do as the Romans

Sorta went through the same thing around 12 years ago, when we worked in Toronto. Their standards were much lower. Things became 2 coat beads (metal) and screws, don't worry about 3 ways,skip pre-fill, and why check with a light. The biggest advantage we did have was the bazooka,,,, so get yours working,,,, and use half AP mud and hot mud.

Sounds like things may be booming where you are, if true, the rules will change. The one story I always tell (which 2bjr hates hearing now) is.....
Well in Toronto, the people and GC were like this







, they would say things like "thank god you are here, we have been waiting for 2 years, one year, 6 months or what ever". They just wanted the job done fast. We made killer money in Toronto for 4 years, well doing so so work.

But our first job we did when we returned home, the General contractor came up to my truck , and began b1tching he was TWO DAYS behind. 2bjr and I broke out laughing our arses off, well he walked away. One hour later the DWC shows up, saying the GC wants us off the job:blink:

Or maybe your just home sick and feeling a little depressed (depression affects production), but don't worry, the Hockey strike is still on, so your not missing anything. I'm feeling a little depressed my self.......

I want my Hockey back









Go leafs/oilers go:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> when in Rome, do as the Romans
> 
> Sorta went through the same thing around 12 years ago, when we worked in Toronto. Their standards were much lower. Things became 2 coat beads (metal) and screws, don't worry about 3 ways,skip pre-fill, and why check with a light. The biggest advantage we did have was the bazooka,,,, so get yours working,,,, and use half AP mud and hot mud.
> 
> ...


yeah get the zook rolling and use 2bucks transmission oil ta soak the night before


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> yeah get the zook rolling and use 2bucks transmission oil ta soak the night before


When I said the zook doesnt work its cause it doesnt go to work anymore cause the taping is differnt here, there are no angles and cornice covers all.. its not worth using cause the banjo does the job acctully really fast and productive for the up and downs a tube and a angle applicator is just fine, :whistling2: love my bazooka but im just not able to go with it right now...


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I perfectly understand your point.You should look for commercial jobs or high level residential if you wanna put your skills and tools at work


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

keke said:


> I perfectly understand your point.You should look for commercial jobs or high level residential if you wanna put your skills and tools at work


Were smashing units, houses, corniceing everything, thanks mate my bazooka is oiled up and ready to go, using a bazooka requires a pump, bazooka, (AUSTRALIA) ------ (Base Coat)... Good bye flats and butts... !!! BUT us North Americans know how to do a 3 way, Aussies know how to do a mitre in the cornice...


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

*that lingo you use must be austraian.i think i understand what you mean ,but not what you said*


----------

